# Nice to meet you



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello, all.

I thought I would introduce myself, instead of just lurking. 

I have recently moved to south central Texas from the Denver area and will be jumping in with both feet in the spring. I have Bees on reserve, and a box full of woodenware in my garage to assemble this winter. I hope to collect a little honey and help the bees in my area get stronger. 

I am developing a plan of action to help keep the girls healthy -- although I think it's rather pointless. This is like planning *exactly* how you are going to raise your kids BEFORE they come along and toss all your tidy plans out the window. 

DH was a beekeeper back in the early 1950's, and figures he is starting from scratch, as so much has changed. I am well read, but have zero hands-on, so it will be fun.  I have found a local beek in the area who is 94 (!) and still going strong. He has been showing me his hives, and I have been plying him with questions. Very interesting, indeed. The way things used to be.

I hope everyone has a great Holiday season, and that all your girls overwinter strong, well, and healthy. 

Summer


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

*Welcome Ya'll*

Summer,

Welcome to Texas! Sure will be good to have a few beeks around to post about Texas experiences. Although I kept (or they kept me) bees in the early 80's last year was my first year "back". I find things have changed quite a bit. Lots of things to watch out for these days. 

Tecumseh is a beek in your area of great experience. He is worth getting to know as he will give you the "our area" slant on beekeeping. Welcome once again and look forward to hearing about your experiences.

Flyman


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Denver to Texas? I thought it only went the other way!  Welcome to Beesource! I have some good friends over by Buda, kinda your neck of the woods.


----------



## bwyatt (Nov 21, 2007)

*Been lurking too.*

Been reading here for some time also. Finally decided to post.
Been keeping watch over bees steady for 15 years and off and on before that since I was a child.

I have read some good stuff here over the last few months.
Also read MB's site. Wish I knew some of that info 15 years ago. Would have been better than learning the hard way.

Anyway hello everyone.
Will keep lurking and post from time to time.

Bee happy,
BW


----------



## applebwoi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Summer,
Welcome to Texas and BeeSouce. I'm in the Panhandle and have only one season under my belt but this forum is great for getting quick answers to immediate problems you will encounter. Good luck.

Charlie


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

howdy summer and welcome aboard...

I am located just a bit southwest of College Station.

Are you located in Halletsville.... that little burg made famous in lyrical form by Robert Earl Keen in the song Armidillo Jackel? If you aren't familar with Robert Earl's songs you really need to check him out...


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Hey summer welcome to the forums. I had considered doing beekeeping in the San Antonio area, but then my family moved to South Carolina, that's where I got started almost two years ago and got involved with BeeSource.

Welcome aboard, and hope you have a good start this spring!

-Nathanael


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Tecumseh --

You guessed! Come by some time, and I'll buy you a kolache.  No, I'm not Czech, although my Polish grandmother seems to be a bonus . . .

All joking aside, it's a beautiful area. The oaks are incredible. And the idea of not shoveling snow is a happy one. (We have the ONLY snow blower in Lavaca County. My mailbox post goes thru the handles. Been a good conversation starter.) 

I'm guessing the bees will not winter cluster here for months at a time, but as the northers come and go. Can you give me an idea on what amount of stores the girls need from, say, Oct. - Feb.? Just trying to figure out my new climate. 

I'll look for the song --

Summer


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

*Welcome to Texas!*

Welcome to Texas, Summer!

I am in the Brenham area and am happy to have another Texan addicted...ahhh...addition to the forum!

How's about a thread just for Texas beeks? 

Or a Texas Mini-convention? 

I'll bring the Bluebell Ice Cream. Summer brings kolaches. Applebwoi can bring you some snow from the panhandle in case you miss it!

I know the Texas Beekeepers Association met two weeks ago but I was working. Besides, there was NO publicity and noone even mentioned it on here. Anyone go?

Any takers?

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

summer sezs:
I'm guessing the bees will not winter cluster here for months at a time, but as the northers come and go. Can you give me an idea on what amount of stores the girls need from, say, Oct. - Feb.? Just trying to figure out my new climate.

tecumseh replies:
I typically will work bee every month of the year.... and yes it is rare (we do have an occasional ice storm where the girls get pretty snuggley) to have hives cluster tighly. a story and a half (or the equivalent) is a pretty good size box to overwinter bee in much of the southern us of a. you might??? be close enough to the gulf to get the 'water' effect on temperature where you would need to provide a bit more stores than elsewhere in texas simple because a hive will remain constantly active due to temperature influence of the water. you also may be close enough to the old 'rice' growing areas that are now over run with tallow. tallow produces large quantities of poor quality honey in the late spring/early summer months (may-ish). 

then summer writes:
I'll look for the song --

'they pay two fifty down in halletsville'
'and they don't take'em alive'

a tragic song of man you roams the highway collecting bounty on the hides of armidillo. a song quite like texas itself... a bit dark, but definitely entertaining.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You can hear some Robert Earl Keen at www.texasrebelradio.com. 

A Texas Beesource meeting is in order....


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

*We need a thread*

Fuzzybeekeeper, cool idea to have a Texas thread. Beesource is a tremendous vessel for information but sometimes it definitely needs a more Texas slant. We sometimes only have a month of winter in North Texas and Elm trees will leaf out in January (they are really stupid trees, get bit back every year). Lets talk this up!!! I'm up for a meet and greet also. My wife keeps me in the manner to which I've become accustomed, and can pretty much meet any time. I think I am going to see Tecumseh and pick up some nucs when they are ready. Maybe a party in early spring.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

*Proud to be a Texan*

Thank, Flyman!

No offense to the rest of the country, but things ARE different here in God's country. When others talk about using snow as insulation and ice forming on the inside of the hive, I just thank God that those are problems I don't have to worry about. Actually, a FEW days of snow once every 5 years would be welcome.

Ok, lets hear from all of you Texas beeks. Time to quit lurking and show your face! Let us know if you are interested in a more local thread and a possible old fashioned Texas Bar-b-que and Beer get together. (The rest of you'all can come, too!)

Flyman, I am about 30 miles from tecumseh. Let me know when you will be down and we can meet. Does "flyman" come from being a pilot?

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Texas is a state of mind. Texas is an obsession. Above all, Texas is a nation 
in every sense of the word - Author John Steinbeck

I must say as to what I have seen of Texas, it is the garden spot of the world, 
the best land and the best prospects for health I ever saw, and I do believe it is 
a fortune to any man to come here - Alamo hero Davey Crockett

I am forced to conclude that God made Texas on his day off, for pure 
entertainment, just to prove that all that diversity could be crammed into one 
section of earth by a really top hand - Author Mary Lasswell

Texas is neither southern nor western. Texas is Texas - Senator William Blakley

Texas does not, like any other region, simply have indigenous dishes. It proclaims them. It congratulates you, on your arrival, at having escaped from the slop pails of the other 49 states. - Alistair Cooke

The Clinton administration launched an attack on people in Texas because those people were religious nuts with guns. Hell, this country was founded by religious nuts with guns. Who does Bill Clinton think stepped ashore on Plymouth Rock? - P. J. O'Rourke


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Fuzzybeekeeper...Flyman comes from being a hard core fly fisherman...my other addiction. Wife puts up with it also.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Okay. Party is at my house. Bring a dish, BarBQ from Novosad's and Chicken from Joe's Fried Chicken (Even better than my Grandmama's, and she lived in Abilene for 50 years!) Black Eyed Peas, Sweet tea, and Coke for all. 

Bring tools, and we'll put together my hives and woodenware. 

Only necessary requirement: a fondness for Texas.



Summer


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Done Deal.!! How about when the Nucs are ready at Tecumseh's for timing? I know I'm world famous for some dish, I'll bring it.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

*Up to YOU, Tecumseh!*

Ok, Tecumseh,

Let's see what kind of beek you are!

YOU predict the date your Nucs will be ready and we will try to get together then.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

at or about the first week in April... actually the time is more than somewhat dependent on the production of the season's first drones. after that time the guys don't matter so much. now ain't that a bit like life itself?

you might wish to meet up here? I could check with some of my other bee keeping contacts and see if a quick drive by the weaver's might be possible, or possible even a quicker drive (it's closer) by of one of their queen mating yards.

of course the contrary view voiced by my NOT name sake William Tecumseh Sherman (now how could any good southern boy like that guy?) suggested concerning Texas when he was fighting the ****** out this a way after the 'war of northern aggression'....

'If I owned hell and Texas...I would live in hell and rent out Texas.'

for myself... Texas is one very diverse state and about a 20 hour drive from north to south or east to west. according to the bioliogy types Texas contain 7 distinct biozones that vary from the sonoran desert in the west to the piney woods of east texas and the people are just as varied. So if you cannot find some place to toss your hat and call home in Texas then keep on movin' along brother.

let's all sing along with willie and ray willie and put the J back in Texas.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*Allways a Texan*

I've spent the last 35 summers and falls in South Dakota working bees,but when the geese start flying south I know it's time to head back home to TEXAS to put the girls in their winter home in East Texas


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have ordered my bees from the Weavers in Navasota. They are scheduled for pickup the first Sat. in April '08 -- 4-05-08. Easter is in March this year, so there is no conflict there.

Tecumseh, are you the most central? Works for me. It'd be nice to come sit at all y'all's feet, and glean pearls of wisdom. 

If Tecumseh, or anyone else is in the Temple area this Saturday, go out and root for Sacred Heart School. State football championship on the line . . . Go Indians!

April sounds like a plan. Beer, Q, Bees . . . what more do we need?

Summer


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

And if I were looking for a winter yard, whether I found it or not, the trip is deductible. Hmmm. Course if I found one, would that make me a Texican?

Hawk


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

*Better Be Careful!*

Hawk,

You are welcome to join our Texas hospitality!

Just be careful! Once you get here you may just have to send word back for the wife and kids to come on down to join you 'cause you may decide to stay here and never go back!

I guess we are going to have to keep track of who is interested and then send formal invitations! (via this site, of course!)

Anyone else going to share our fun?

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hawk --

Please come! And would you bring me a couple of LARGE cans of Green chile? You know, the plain old green usually smothered on top of a burrito? I can't find it ANYWHERE down here, and am going crazy. I miss my Chile Verde!

Don't know about the Texian part, but it's all good. You certainly should come scout bee yards, and it should be very deductible. 

Honey, it's the
First Annual Texas Bee Que!
First Sunday in April!
We smoke 'n share!
Bee there, or Bee square!
Y'all Come!


Summer


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooh!..........I feel so left out!.. Anyway................THE PACKERS are gonna BEAT the Cowboys.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

So redbee where 'bouts do you overwinter here in Tejas?

then oldbee sezs:
oooooooooooooooooooh!..........I feel so left out!

tecumseh replies:
you can come too oldbee. consider it a gold plated personal invite.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

I spend my winters in Houston county north of Crockett,just on the edge of the piney woods. All my bees are in California now waiting for the almonds. I've been living up north all these years but still happy to say I've still got that Texas accent


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Grapeland redbee? Are you related to the Gunters?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

By the way, welcome to Beesource Summer1052.

Thanks tecumseh for the invite, but way too far for me to travel. Did Gen. Sherman actually say that about hell and Texas?

Well,..............tonights the night.................PACKERS/COWBOYS!! YAHOOO!!! No beekeeper/football fans out there?

I have been keeping track of Tony Romo,..............a Wisconsinite. Good luck all! Or is that,... ya'll?


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*yes& no*

yes Grapeland and no relation to the Gunters and by the way I'll give 5 points and take the BOYS


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

You're on redbee! Don't know much about betting but ....Cheeseheads by 10!!

I think the GAME will boil down to who can handle all the "HYPE" and NOT try too hard with possible injuries.

The PACK has injuries and are in the playoffs, so this GAME is not as important as all the "publicity". OK,..............enough about football......back to Beesource!...and TEXAS.. Sorry,..Barry.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oldbee said:


> Well,..............tonights the night.................PACKERS/COWBOYS!! YAHOOO!!! No beekeeper/football fans out there?


 I love to hate the Packers! And right now they are down by 3!!

I have tickets to the Bears/Packers game at Soldier Field on Dec. 23rd. We'll try and give your team 2 losses this season. My son is a cheeser fan so we're always at odds with each other in this department. I'm really not much of a sports fan but just because he is, I have to step up to the plate.

- Barry


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

oldbee sezs:
Did Gen. Sherman actually say that about hell and Texas?

tecumseh replies:
yep I think so... although I would suspect he was hunkered down a bit west of here where the territory is extremely tough.... EVERYTHING sticks or bites and the water is scarse... and there are very few structures to burn when you are chasin' ******.

redbee writes:
yes Grapeland

tecumseh replies:
I pass by there on occasions... did you use to keep bees out on the Trinity River?


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like Redbee won. Cowboys did to BTW. Although I hate (too strong a word, dislike is better) Jerry Jones.

Flyman


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

Well oldbee looks like I won The bet,what was it some chesee to put on my Texas chilli,and Tecumseh the Trinity river bottom loks nice but I've seen it get out of it's banks too many times to put bees there.I've been in waist deep water more than once to fish out boxes with every varmit around useing them as a liferaft.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I use to see some pallatized bees on both sides of the Trinity River going towards Madisonville... on the high ground. Don't think I see 'em this year. It seems a number of folks that use to overwinter in Texas are now taking them to the almonds.


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

I live in Houston but keep my 2 hives that I started last spring at a weekend farm south of Weimar, TX. Glad to know there is another forum member only 30 minutes from where my bees are located. I've learned a lot reading this forum for the past six months and appreciate everyone who contributes. As a kid I kept bees but the bees pretty much took care of themselves back then. I don't know squat about today's methodology so I'm basically starting from scratch. Look forward to getting to know more people.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

by Texas standards John D. you are just around the corner.

welcome aboard.....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Whuaah! Whuaah!! The Cowboys play football TOO rough!! You hurt are guy. Was it Jerry? What'd I say.....injuries.

I wasn't going to post again but I finally got over my "depression" and tecumseh posted so........

OK. redbee, you won;...............here's some cheese!...............on your head!!

tecumseh......Gen. Sherman: I took my son to a Civil War re-enactment in Greenbush, WI. in 2001; very realistic /impressive with cannons, cavalry, horses.......and of course......soldiers/flags.., and ..................................fireworks.

Barry: "I have tickets to the Bears/Packers game at Soldier Field on Dec. 23rd."

Marked it on my calendar! Hope to see you on T.V...!!!!......Bare-chested [in December] with a big sign that says.............BEESOURCE.COM You'd better hope for nicer weather than yesterday [December 1.] lol.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

old bee writes:
Gen. Sherman: I took my son to a Civil War re-enactment in Greenbush, WI.

tecumseh replies:
you mean the War of Northern Aggression?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Oops!*

Well yes,......of course.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well oldbee I quess I need to hone my skills on posting those little funny face thingees since I have always considered the contiunued northern/southern conflict banterr to be more than a bit humorous from time to time. often times even tragically funny in much of the southern US.

for my own view quite... obviously it is the winners who write history to justify their action and thus generate history that is not so far removed from marketing/political spin.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, I am bumping this message for two reasons:

1) I have been talking to tecumseh and we are getting closer to his delivery date (for nucs, not a baby!) He doesn't have a specific date in mind yet, but it is time to start thinking about our Texas Mini-convention again. We will be waiting on tecumseh to give us a date.

2) To announce the re-organization of the Central Texas Beekeepers Association. The CTBA is located in Brenham, Texas and is for anyone who is interested in beekeeping or likes to hang out with "those crazy beekeepers".

Our first "new" meeting will take place on Thursday, Feb. 21 at 7 p.m. at Brenham High School. We will have a speaker (who it will be has not been confirmed yet) and give away door prizes. Several beekeeping supply places have sent us catalogs as well as other items to give away. From this forum, Tecumseh has donated a nuc to give away and Reed Honey has given two queens. If anyone else on the forums is willing to donate an item we will make sure that all of our members are made aware of your contribution.

We have a survey that we would like for all potential members to fill out and return to us so that we can provide you with what you need in an association. If you are interested, please contact me by pm or by e-mail at:

[email protected]

and I will get you on the mailing list with all of our information. Please tell your "central Texas" beekeeping friends about this in case they are interested.

I know this needs to be posted on the Beekeeping Meetings section (and it is) but I know that I don't go there as often as I should and with this being a "new" start, I wanted to get as many people informed as I could. (Thanks, Barry, for leaving this up for awhile!)

Looking forward to seeing you Texas Beeks at the Mini-Convention and on the 21st.

Thanks.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I don't believe I've ever seen the words "mini" and "Texas" used in the same sentence. I'm guessing a "mini-convention" in Texas would be about the size of a Superbowl or the Daytona 500?


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

Well..... we do know how to "party hardy". This is good ol' German county and if you remember the previous posts on this thread, we did talk about all of the eats and drinks we were going to bring. You know the old German song, "In Heavan There Is No Beer, That's Why We Drink It Here!!!"

Barry, according to mapquest, you are only 1005 miles away! You could be our honored guest! We'll show you how much fun us Texans can be!

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

barry writes:
I'm guessing a "mini-convention" in Texas would be about the size of a Superbowl 

tecumseh gives out a whooo...
well barry brenham ain't houston... thankfully. in just a short while, when the blue bonnets bloom, brenham is right near the prettiest place on earth, at least from a beekeepers eye although, I suspect many others also. it is rare a spring that comes and goes when I don't take some member of my family down that way just to look at the wildflowers. 

the german and the chechs certainly do like their beer... that's for certain.

and some of us are just always waitin' for the boys (drones) to show. don't ya' know.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang. No possible way to make it on a school night. Saturday or Sunday afternoon would work, but otherwise . . . I'll be there in spirit. Tecumseh, keep us posted on the nucs. Looks like a busy spring.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

it looks like the first set of weaver queens will be in my hands about april 9...of course that date can vary somewhat. I am not sure which weekend the weaver have set for picking up packages (likely the weekend before or after april 9). a weekend would be my choice also. being retired (wa-ha-ha) my schedule is quite flexible.

meeting up for a bar-b-que here would be quite acceptable to myself and mizz tecumseh. if we can set up a time I would have one of my friends prepare the brisket... byo beverage type thingee.


----------

